# DS vs. PSP



## Sporge27 (Feb 12, 2006)

Well which do you think is better and why?


----------



## MarioLuigi7654 (Feb 12, 2006)

...It's most likely that the DS will win. ACWW if on the DS. It'll obviously win.   
:huh:			 

But anyway, I really only got the DS because it has the games I like. I have never played a PSP, so I do not really know which one I like better. But since I only own a DS and not a PSP, it's obvious that I'll go with DS.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 17, 2006)

:|  :|  :|  :|  :| DS rules!!!!!!!! That's why DS is winning 5 to 0         

Well, DS costs way less money...and it is focused on the games.


----------



## ƒish (Feb 26, 2006)

DS, it can do just as much, if not more than the PSP, thanks to homebrewers. : )


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 26, 2006)

The DS will definetly win the vote because:

A )  The DS won in G4's poll: 75% to 25%.  G4 is not one sided on this unlike a Nintendo froum.
B )  Everyone here likes Nintnedo. :yes:


----------



## Micah (Feb 26, 2006)

DS PWNS PSP! :yes:


----------



## henhouse (Feb 26, 2006)

PSP has good graphics, but it doesn't have any "fun" games, like ACWW


----------



## Mino (Feb 26, 2006)

Sporge, you know no one will vote for the PSP....


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 26, 2006)

well, why won't anyone vote psp?
maybe because DS DominateS.


----------



## Mino (Feb 26, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> well, why won't anyone vote psp?
> maybe because DS DominateS.


 Or because the people who come to this forum are fans of Nintendo games?

I was tempted to vote neither, in fact I want to, now.  The Game Boy Advance is better than both.


----------



## henhouse (Feb 26, 2006)

Mino said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah no ones going to come here because they like the PSP the best.


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 27, 2006)

Im voting PSP.

Seariously people, have you even played a PSP?

Im not going to argue with enyone my opinion, im not going to start a flame war either, its my opinion.


----------



## Micah (Feb 28, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Im voting PSP.
> 
> Seariously people, have you even played a PSP?
> 
> Im not going to argue with enyone my opinion, im not going to start a flame war either, its my opinion.


 I have played a PSP


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 28, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Im voting PSP.
> 
> Seariously people, have you even played a PSP?
> 
> Im not going to argue with enyone my opinion, im not going to start a flame war either, its my opinion.


 Duh.    
:blink:


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 28, 2006)

I played a PSP, the only thing that was good about it were the graphics.


----------



## SL92 (Jul 6, 2006)

Umm...hello? PSP costs like a billion dollars 
(Canadian)

Though it does have better graphics, the games all suck.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 6, 2006)

This thread is really old.  *locks*

*unlocked*


----------



## IslandGuy (Jul 7, 2006)

*doesn't vote* IMO they are equal...even tho PSP is better media.. but internent acsees RSS feeds and T.V. but freeizing games and movies....yeah definetly equal..


----------



## DSCUBER9000 (Jul 10, 2006)

I imported this thing that plays movies and music, let's you view images and text files, and even let's you play downloadable ROMs.    			 It does everything a PSP does, except with much better games.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm not sure, I have both consoles, so I wouldn't like to say.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 20, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> I'm not sure, I have both consoles, so I wouldn't like to say.


1- You just bumped a 3 year old thread.
2- They aren't consoles.
3- Gtfo


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Sep 20, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harsh Andy


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 20, 2009)

I know this is old but i might as well post
I have both but psp has no games, dsi ftw


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 20, 2009)

Old threads FTL


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 20, 2009)

Ftl
for
the lock

Am i right?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 20, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Ftl
> for
> the lock
> 
> Am i right?


No.

But since I am posting, I will say neither, because they both have their prs and cons.
PSP-Good Graphics, Few Good Games.
DS-Sh!t graphics for most games, but most games are really fun.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 20, 2009)

FTL=For The Lose. PSP=*censored.2.0*ty games, mostly *censored.2.0*ty everything 'cept graphics. DS=Only the Nintendo made and co-produced games were the actually good except Partners In Time. AND it had backwards compatibility.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 20, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> FTL=For The Lose. PSP=*censored.2.0*ty games, mostly *censored.2.0*ty everything 'cept graphics. DS=Only the Nintendo made and co-produced games were the actually good except Partners In Time. AND it had backwards compatibility.


go play monster hunter then talk to me.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn ESRB. Sorry xela.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 20, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> FTL=For The Lose. PSP=*censored.2.0*ty games, mostly *censored.2.0*ty everything 'cept graphics. DS=Only the Nintendo made and co-produced games were the actually good except Partners In Time. AND it had backwards compatibility.


You haven't even played one. If you're going to bash something, know more on both objects before attempting to troll.


----------



## Pear (Sep 20, 2009)

Neither. I dislike handhelds, with the exception of the pokemon games.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 20, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He wasn't nearly as harsh as he should have been this is the 3rd bumped topic.


----------

